# A Few Christmas Photos *& Video*



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

He woke up this morning at about 10am, we went downstairs and eventually we decided to give him his presents, we had even wrapped them up! Because he loves to bite things, and we thought he would maybe open them!
Did he heck lol he just sniffed at them, and bit them for awhile, but didnt try pulling the wrapping paper off!

Here he is playing with his new toys 



























His Christmas Outfit (same as Kirbys )









(isnt it weird that you buy them presents, but they prefer the wrapping paper :lol

And heres a video clip of him - Enjoy 

http://media.putfile.com/ChristmasDay-Video *-Putfile-*
http://www.zippyvideos.com/6126342052836976/christmasday-video/ *-ZippyVideos-*

:santa: Merry Christmas Everyone :santa:


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

Awww very cute!
Merry Christmas!
How's he doing today? Is he eating OK now?


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

Thank you 

Yeah well hes not eating like he used to, within his first week he would gobble it down like it was his last meal (i thought this might be because he was used to all the litter taking the food when he got some?)

Well anyway, he seems ok, he has had his breakfast this morning, and had a poo. Plus i wormed him this morning.

He just seems to be watching me cook the christmas dinner, and playing with his new toys


----------



## Sugar.Geisha (Dec 21, 2005)

He is adorable! I know what you mean about pressies and paper tho. Our cats favourite toy is the BIG box off my hubbies bike! One gets inside and the others attack the outside of the box!


----------



## P-Nut (Dec 1, 2004)

How cute!


----------



## Angelab (Nov 26, 2005)

Very Cute Pictures!


----------



## SCRAPPY (Sep 4, 2005)

very cute!


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

Thanks Everyone 

I feel so sad lol, cos i took his little top off about 2hours ago, and realised he will never wear it again, because its never going to be his first christmas again, plus it wont fit him


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Milo is adorable!!!


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

He enjoyed Christmas day!
(well...apart from the whole 'been sick' thing :lol

But hes fine now, he woke Rachel up at 7am this morning for a wee, and he eat his food that was in his dish, and didnt puke it back up, plus hes his normal self, so i guess i just over-reacted

Thanks everyone :wave:


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Yay glad Milo is feeling better this morning!! I love his Baby's First Christmas shirt, how cute!
Hey, you can always use it for your future chi's... :lol: 

I love the video of Milo! Just staring at the camera and then he runs off to play with his toys, how sweet!!

I almost bought Carl a track jacket type thing, one of those jackets with a collar. It was blue and green (or red and blue) and said WOOF on the back, it was super cute.


----------



## LuvMyChi (Aug 8, 2005)

That's precious! He is just such a cutie! :love5:


----------



## ChiChiMomma (Jul 15, 2005)

OMG so cute! I love his shirt!


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Doesn't he look so cute in his new jumper, I love little Milo


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

Aww thanks girls (i say girls cos its mostly women who come on here lol)


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

He is so handsome!  
He looks like a ball of fluff with a shirt on!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## stefania (Apr 16, 2005)

Awww what a cutie...is he a purebreed or mixed? :wave:


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

he is so cute


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

stefania said:


> Awww what a cutie...is he a purebreed or mixed? :wave:


He is purebreed thank you very much!!! 

why the heck did you ask that? isnt it obvious?


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

Simply Adorable!!!


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

SunnyFLMum said:


> Simply Adorable!!!


Thanks 

Hes so playful, and runs around the house like mad lol
But then when its time for a nap...hes flat out to the world, and sleeps anywhere lol


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

I so loved his sweater....

Mommy was bad and forgot to get Gizmo a Christmas sweater as this was his first christmas too  OOOPPSS!!!

You must keep taking pictures and start a puppy album...I have one, it even has Gizmo's teeth....LOL :wave:


----------



## iwannafurbaby (Dec 10, 2005)

gorgeous


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

Thank You


----------



## stefania (Apr 16, 2005)

Sandra1961 said:


> stefania said:
> 
> 
> > Awww what a cutie...is he a purebreed or mixed? :wave:
> ...



First of all..calm down and be nice...and second"no" its not obvious to me that he looks like a purebreed,geez louise hold your horses women  :wave:


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

well i didnt take kindly to someone having to ask whether he was purebreed or not...its not very nice, when he definately is, and is obvious by his pics

there was obviously a reason for you needing to ask me, you got a thought that he could be mixed breed....so why did you think that?


----------



## stefania (Apr 16, 2005)

Sandra i pmd you


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

Yep, and this is what you said:



stefania said:


> You almost made me laugh...you are saying that asking if your dog was a mix isnt nice.....oh lordy ,i remember not too long ago you quoted "no was hosay "to a members dog ..i believe it was 2pups or something like it....you didnt think her dog was a purebreed....and there you are getting all upset....what u dont like the taste of your own medicine?...iam being honest here ,i think your baby is very cute but he looks like a mix to me...is it a crime nowadays to voice your true opinions?...and besides whats wrong with mixes?see ya around


Well let me tell you now, he ISNT a mix, and your only saying you think hes a mix because of all that stuff that went on with 2pups and her lovely dog Austin, but why drag up the past? That was ages ago, and besides, i dont think anyone will apprieciate it been brought up again.
I didnt know that there had been a huge thing about Austin been pure or mixed breed. Thats why when i said what i said, i didnt mean to offend, but it obviously did offend some people because theres been a huge thing about it befoe (and 2pups didnt mind AT ALL, because she pm'd me as soon as i felt bad for what i said)
I cant turn the clock back, but i did publicly apologise to everyone in the general chat board, and thats all behind us now

So why pick on my dog just because of that?
Would you like it if i said your dog looks mixed?


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

Sandra1961 said:


> there was obviously a reason for you needing to ask me, you got a thought that he could be mixed breed....so why did you think that?


So...i ask this question again


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

Milo Is A Purebred 

Sometimes Chihuahuas don't even look like Chis till they are fully grown anyways


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

Hi Sandra,

Why are you getting so upset, Milo is your baby and you love him, what do you care if ppl ask that. It is true that some Chis don't fully look like Chis until older. I don't think Stefania meant to offend you babe.

Milo is adorable!

Hope you had a great x-mas and happy new year xxx


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

it could possibly be because Milo doesnt look to "standard" and I've noticed lately there are less chi's that look to "show standard/type" than not, so dont by any means take it as an insult a lot of chi's look deceptive these days and it's hard to tell who's mixed and who isnt, the important thing is that you love him and he's the dog you wanted


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

Thanks Sarah (by the way i like your new avatar and signature!)  

Its just....why do people assume chihuahuas could be mixed if there different, maybe with floppy ears, or a different shaped head, or alittle big bigger then 'average'

Milo is bigger then a usual 9week old chihuahua, but this doesnt make him mixed breed is anyway (he just likes his food!) :lol: 
Thats why i took it as an insult


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

chihuahua's are a strange breed I think we all saw when we were at the chihuahua meetup that everyones dogs looked different and they were all different size's but every one there was a chihuahua. They're not like labradors and german shepherds who all appear to have a more uniform look, all I can say is it has to be down to the breeding. Nemo and Zero look very alike but Alfie and Bonny full siblings to them look different and have longer muzzles. Stitch has a slightly longer muzzle but is still applehead and from similar breedlines to Stitch and Zero but Stitch's sister Isis has the shorter nose. It's all the luck of the draw when it comes to what pups are born looking like not everylitter even to show kennels is full of dogs with "good heads".

Also I think a lot of the variety within the breed is due to the "fashion" breeding after the taco bell adverts and seeing tinkerbell for deerhead chi's who I heard are easier to breed as their heards arent as domed so dont produce as many whelping problems. At the end of the day most chi's are different to eachother but they should still display the chihuahua "characteristics" also a lot of BYB's have mixed other dogs with chi's breedlines in the past and this can result in throwbacks, the only way you know for sure you have a pure bred chi is if they are AKC or KC registered even if you see the parents they could possibly be mixed with another breed further back i.e. take Vicki's Tyke ( I hope Vicki doesnt mind me using him as an example) he looks pure chi but he is actually part Jack Russell further back but it doesnt show in him but could possibly show in pups he sired or grandpups and you get a throwback to the JR.

Anyway I hope that made some kind of sense to you, Thats why I think papers are so important with registration as at least you know 100% what you are buying as the look of parents can often be deceptive if the cross was further back in the breeding.


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

Well what about if past dogs from milos bloodline were kc registered?
does that show he is full chi? (even though i dont need to prove he is, cos he is)


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

did you ask why he wasnt registered, was it due to one of the parents not being? Also if you have the printed pedigree's you can look up the "Kennel Affix's" online, it's the often strange name at the beginning of the dogs kennel club name. 

Often puppies arent registered for a reason and if you have both parents KC registrations but Milo cant be then one of the dogs has possibly been sold on a non breeding contract so the pups cant be registered, this is often done by show breeders who produce puppies who dont fit type, have a problem i.e. a hernia (that can then be passed down generations)etc that prevents them from being shown and thus they chose to remove them from the breeding gene pool, technically these dogs shouldnt be bred from but when they are 'unregistrable' puppies are the outcome.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

He's adorable


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

Thanks jessiegirl 

Well in his 5 generation pedigree hes got a few ancestors that are kc registered....


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

were you told why he wasnt registered? I still dont get how some are KC and some arent usually if you have pedigree papers even just the parents papers all dogs on there should be KC registered to appear on a pedigree.


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

his parents arent kc, only some of the dogs on there are


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

so what are the un kc'd ones named as on the papers? cos I hate to say it hun but those papers dont prove much besides he has some dogs that are pure chi related to him cos I dont get why some are and some arent usually it's just one of the parents isnt KC registered. All I can say is look into it and try and find out from your breeder why and just research if you're really that curious but does it really matter either way?


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

What difference does it make?
He looks as much chi as most of the chis here, most are not breed standard but are still CHIS.
If Sandra is satisfied that he is purebred, then that's all that matters. He is HER dog!
What difference does it make to anyone else????????


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

I wasnt actually arguing that she asked me about pedigree papers and registration and I answered as to why dogs are often unregistered as I said why does it matter all I did was answer a question and I havent once said he doesnt look pure chi? I said if she wants to research the paperwork side


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

Why does everyone always try to start an arguement when I answer a question I was asked to do with paperwork and I answered it.


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

Sorry Sarah,
I read back and saw the conversation  My apologies.


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

Ms_P said:


> Sorry Sarah,
> I read back and saw the conversation  My apologies.


no probs hun, just trying to explain as to why everyones dogs look different or should I say attempt to cos I think the Chihuahua is one of the few breeds that doesn't seem to have a uniform look. I often get people ask what my dogs are because they're used to seeing chi's like tinkerbell not dogs like mine sooo it's a 2 way street that or I get asked if they're pomeranians lol.


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

Thanks Ms_P 

Im not bothered 1 little bit about proving Milo is pure chihuahua, because i know he is, and i know every single person on here would agree if they saw him in person.
The photos make him look bigger, but hes really small to me (apparently bigger then the 'average' 10week old though)
He is purebreed, he looks it, and ive got no doubt whatsoever


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

How much does Milo weigh, Sandra?

He has so much fur, which probably makes him looker bigger. He is such a cutie; I love the black long haired chis... they are such cuties.


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

Im not sure, if he wasnt sleeping right now i would have gone downstairs to check using the kitchen scales 

Hes about 2 1/2 lbs and hes 10weeks old on Friday (he was the same weight when he was 9weeks too)


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

Sarah...I think your responses show that you are very knowledgeable on the subject  

Sandra, Milo is a sweety pie and if you are satisfied with him (which you are) then that is all that matters.

I personally think that ppl can get a little too carried away with the whole 'purebred' thing anyway and that is NOT because i have a x (AND no offence is intended by this comment)

If one only wants a chi for pet and s/he conforms to what they want, then that is what matters most.

I wanted a chi because i like the look, size and temperament. I chose Scruffy as a pet because he conforms to my personal criteria so what would i care if someone has anything negative to say...not bothered AT ALL. He has been a real pleasure!

This is an open forum and we are not expected to fall in love with each other's pets but we should ALWAYS remain civil and respectful.

That said, Milo sure is a little cute fluffball and keep the pics coming xxxx


----------

